# no gore this year



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a costume dilemma for this halloween....i cant do my usual gore filled thing ,now ive got my eye on a few dresses but i am at a loss as to make up...its got to be over the top, but if it cant be bloody or gory....? Think insane or evil , fairy/witch/queen. what non gore make up can i do? any inspirations? pic? help?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife did a dead bride one year. She used her old prom dress, lots of white makeup and dusted (a lot) her long hair with baby powder. You can always check the second hand stores for bridal stuff. Add a wilted bouquet and you've got a winner! Hers was a hit and this was a decade before "the corpse bride" movie.

DB


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i went as a gore soaked bride last year , this year it all centers around a lovely black and red velvet gown...think evil fairy queen ,evil, queen,evil socceress...sigh


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Any pics of the gown? 
What about something like this?

MASK

Or perhaps some evil fairy wings?


DB


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

How about going as a vampiress. The gown should work for that character.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

eegawds the mask is horrific ! i luv it ! wheres the mask from ?yes, it will be a vampireyish gown. i suppose im rather dispairing at the idea of wearing something so subdued. thanx guys


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

you could always paint your exposed skin (face, neck, arms, etc.) a strange color like dark blue, red, purple, green even, get some fangs and call youself a demon/devil/hellspawn.
that could get you noticed without the gore.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Does it have to be evil?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, pictures of the gown would possibly help give me ideas.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v462/whynotgrl666/?action=view&current=P9739C.jpg , The gown in question...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah, demon, vampire, assorted magical entities, none of which need gore. the dress is really nice, blood and guts would just ruin it.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah but i have a lotta boobage going on too......that complicates things


----------

